# Genin's crappy Iwagumi



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey everyone. Here's a shot of my new Iwagumi style set up. The piranha was doing his own trimming in the tank to all the stem plants while he was hiding in them and was making me nuts. I love HC so I decided to go with this set up. Very easy to care for and will allow me to keep the tank clean after feeding a sloppy piranha. After all the HC grows in I think it should look pretty amazing.

Please give me feedback, good or bad:


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

great lookin tank well done


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks piranawick. I am still going add another rock i think, but will wait until I find the right one. When the HC grows in, it will look cool.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey, that's going ot look terrific.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks good now, will look great when it all fills in. I especially like the mossy background, it really shows now and looks great!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

That looks really good, and if you add a rock like you said it would look even better! Does that plant grow into a grassy kind of mat?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

That looks wicked. Nice background as well.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

the tank looks great...but iwagumi im not sure

the background needs to go and the rocks are too small

but hey this is my opinion goodluck!!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

looks like what i tried to setup with blyxa.....lol..hopefully you have more luck with it


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

thats gonna look nice

any way to mount some plants on the background? The background looks a little overwelming, but might not so much if some plants break it up a little.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

beautiful genin


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

Just amazing

The skills and knowledge you have of planted tanks are the envy of new-to-the-hobby guys like me.

I would love to scape one of my tanks to look half as good as yours do

keep up the good work


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Winkeye, CorGrav420, Joga Bonito,
Thanks guys. I appreciate it.

skuba,
thanks. I took out a whole bunch of it and only left some tiny bits here and there in hopes that when it grows back a bit I can keep it more in check.

pyrokingbrand,
thanks for the kind words. yep, the HC will grow into a mat or clover like grass over the whole substrate.

SNAKEBITE,
hahahaha, I agree with you that's why I said it was a crappy Iwagumi







. I love my background and only had those two rocks so I did what I could, but I always liked the look of an open tank with a large field of HC.

flashover,
yeah man, I hope it grows in well and I don't get any algae issues. I have to admit that not having stems in there does make me a bit nervous, but we'll see.

Jayson745,
I was thinking the same thing. I do have a java fern sitting in my bucket that has about 4 baby plants growing off the mother plant. Maybe I'll pack that on the background in different places and see how it goes.

donkeyfish,
wow man thanks. this 40g breeder has been my first planted tank and was set up in March. I have changed it a thousand times already, lol. I guess all the practice is good for me.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

how do you plant the bottom little plants? that looks great i wouldnt mind doin something like that with my tank but is it hard to do?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

crappy...

it looks amazing


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

holmes4,
you just get them in clumps of about 4-6 stems and you place them root first into your substrate. I go in a row pattern so that when they branch out they will link up and make a nice thick carpet.

coutl,
thanks man.

I actually added a second island. I think this is much cooler looking:


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

What kind of rock is that Genin? Looks great, it is even starting to fill in quite a bit compared to the first pic.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

skuba,
not sure what kind of rock it is to tell you the truth. the rocks on the left are from a lfs and the ones on the right are from my backyard and chipped up with a hammer. I boiled them first before putting them in the tank.


----------

